
One Hundred Ideas for Computing - rfrey
https://github.com/samsquire/ideas
======
samsquire
Thanks for posting it again. Always would enjoy more discussion so I've
created issues for discussion threads.

There's a page 2 now (another 85+):
[https://github.com/samsquire/ideas2](https://github.com/samsquire/ideas2)
Which are even better IMHO. I'd suggest someone not familiar with the series
to try ideas2 first.

